# October NJ Surf Fishing



## VirginiaYankee

I live in Va. and will be coming to NJ {my home state} in the 1st week of October . I like to fish the surf at Sandy Hook . What can I expect to catch and what bait should I use .


----------



## Carl Hartmann

VJ,

You will probably be able to catch blues and maybe bass. Small bass is likley. Too bad we cannot keep the fluke. Early October is good for them.:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg

Reall can't say anything about Sandy Hook. Never fished there, BUT...if it is anything like my neck of the woods, like Carl said, blues and striper can be caught. There usually resident bass around. I would use clams, mackerel and fresh bunker.


----------



## parkstreet1234

*Sandy Hook*

You will probably want to try to go for blues or stripers at that time, use an oily fish like bunker, and a 2/0 Circle type or larger hook. You can try minnows or squid, but I dont know the results. Large hooks, Large bait...

You can also call Keansburg Pier, they sometimes open when the stripers run. This might save you alot of hassle. 

Unless you are experienced with it, I do not suggest clams. They are difficult for me to keep on the hook, especially while surf casting. Maybe they need to be salted or whatnot, although popular I think I will take a break for a while using clams. 

At Sandy hook I would go to NORTH BEACH and go right off thee beach, or go to Fishermans beach. Be prepared, bring lamps or stuff to keep the mosquitos away, depending on the wind will determin how many mosq...

There are nice bathrooms and showers at the north beach. There is also a place to wash off your gear, which is nice.


----------



## Sudsy1

You're talking about my home water.

I'll be fishing at least 4 or 5 nights a week then so if you want someone to show you around, shoot me an email (I really only lurk on this site so I may miss a PM)

The better action will very likely be a few miles south in jetty country. To fish that properly you'll need waders and some sort of spike footwear, Korkers are the post popular.

9' to 11' plugging rod rated 1oz to 4 or 5 oz, something you can keep casting for a few hours. 

The likely bait will be sand eels at night so an assortment of skinnier plugs like needles and Bombers will be best. You'll also need some tins and teasers.
Teasers can be key!

During the day there "could" be a decent run of baby menhaden, aka peanuts, down the beach. I say could because that run hasn't really developed over the past 2 or 3 years - but there's no saying if it will this year. If that's the case a few metal lip plugs, poppers, pencils and snag and drop rigs would be the right call.

If we get any kind of storm that really churns things up it could become a bait game. In that case it's 6 to 8 oz, 8/0 Gami's, and clams around the jetty tips. 
I tend to avoid bait when conditions are average as the skates and doggies can be brutal.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Spam!!!!!*

huale768.........TAKE YOUR SPAM SOME WHERE ELSE.............
:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## parkstreet1234

where in Jetty Country (it's a big place), what about near Shark Inlet, is that a good area?


----------



## fishhead

I am looking forward to hearing what you caught on your trip ... I'll be in Cape May this coming weekend ... a little getaway with the wife ... but I will be taking a pole along, just in case


----------



## allenro

What Sudsy said. Last year an AVA007/017 with green tail was all you really needed once the sandeels were in.


----------

